# Sketchup 3d model to 2d cad drawings



## seanybaby (3 Jan 2008)

I have designed a workbench in Sketchup and now want a print out of the drawing in 2d to take to college and work from.

I have been messing around for ages trying to export models 2d and 3d and import into AutoCad. I have kind of got a 2d print out of what i need, however some of the lines need to be dotted, different colour etc. I suppose i just need to learn AutoCad more.

Is there a way of doing this in Sketchup that i have missed?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Jan 2008)

[No message]


----------



## seanybaby (3 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that dave  However, i was trying to change colours and lines in AutoCad :lol: 

Sorry, my question wasn't really very clear. What i want to do is create some technical drawings, ie like the ones you can make with Autocad. I thought there might be a fairly easy way to do this as i have a Sketchup file already modeled.

From searching around, i think there is NO easy way. http://groups.google.com/group/SketchUp3d/browse_thread/thread/12434232fb91924a

I think that if Google could add a feature to create what i want, more people would use Sketchup. I say this because i like to use 3d to sketch and draw as it is far more tangible than technical drawings which my tutor wants to see.

I guess in industry there are places that start in 3d, show the customer what they want, then convert those models to 2d technical drawings for the cabinet makers / builders / whoever to interpret.


----------



## John McM (3 Jan 2008)

Still not really clear what you mean. SU can easily produce 2d views of a 3d model if that is what you are after. Just turn off isometric view and select top view, front view etc. You can then save each view of the model as a scene, You can add text, dimesnsions etc 

eg

http://www.getwoodworking.com/gallery/i ... =4&UAbN=15

or check out Daves great blog on FWW.com

Cheers


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Jan 2008)

[No message]


----------



## seanybaby (3 Jan 2008)

Thanks John and Dave  

Finally iv'e got there after 5 hours messing around exporting 2d, 3d importing AutoCad going round in circles :x Feel a bit stupid as, it was only 2 clicks away  

Dave, is that image 1 scene in sketchup? If so so how do you put it together?

Thanks very much.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Jan 2008)

--


----------



## seanybaby (3 Jan 2008)

Many thanks for the help Dave, you are the King of Sketchup :lol: 

Your blog is great and i will be reading the whole thing from start to finish  

I will start building my new bench next week and can now show some proper drawings to my tutor instead of weird looking 3d views with measurements all over the place.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Jan 2008)

Sean that looks pretty good. May I make two suggestions? First, turn off those Profile Edges. The heavy lines are distracting. Second, If you wish to do an x-ray sort of view from the top, apply the translucent gray to the top component(s) and edit it to be even lighter and maybe more transparent (less opaque). Then don't use the X-ray view. You'll get rid of the bluish cast in the images that way and you can control the transparency of the top. This also allows you to control what is transparent and what isn't.

Good luck but of course you must remember. Pictures! We want pictures of your progress as you are building.


----------



## Shultzy (3 Jan 2008)

Hi Sean, that looks a great bench. I am puzzled by the large overhang on the right, as anything heavy on it could cause the bench to tip.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Jan 2008)

Shultzy":3p74xga2 said:


> Hi Sean, that looks a great bench. I am puzzled by the large overhang on the right, as anything heavy on it could cause the bench to tip.



I think he's filling the cabinet with lead. :lol:


----------



## seanybaby (4 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the tips Dave, looks so much better without those thick outside edges. Its another one of those features that i didn't know how to turn off until now 

Cheers shultzy, i haven't quite finalised the dimensions for the stand (bottom). Once i have made the top and fitted the vices, then i will make the stand as big (wide) as possible.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Jan 2008)

Hey! I recognize that style.


----------

